# RIP Kickboxer101



## Headhunter (Aug 1, 2017)

Due to the fact that kickboxer101s sisters post about her brother has been filed with disgusting comments from certain people I thought I'd make this post to show respect. I know first hand the pain of losing someone you love and I just want to do this as a way to help the family if they ever see it to show some love for the family in this difficult time without seeing nasty comments.

So @Kickboxer101 you'll be missed sir all love and thoughts with your family and friends. Respect to a great guy and a great martial artist.


*bows*


----------



## Steve (Aug 1, 2017)

Condolences to the family.


----------

